# American Flyer Texas Special Diesels Smoke Problem



## artrep1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Just bought the American Flyer Texas Special Alco Diesels - they are great! I am running them in conventional mode and all the sounds are working fine - very happy. However, I can't get the smoke unit to work. The Alco is in the run position, smoke switch on, and I have added around 15-20 drops of smoke fluid per the manual. I know the fan is working and I can smell the fluid when running but no smoke. I called Lionel & they were not much help at all. Anyone having a similar problem or an idea on how I can get the unit to work?


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I didn't want to leave you hanging for answers -- my interest is in the post-war Flyers up to 1965 or so. Unfortunately, I am unfamiliar with the new items. Hopefully someone here will be able to help and we'll both learn. Good luck !!


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

As they are Lionel issued AF loco's, I'd search more thru the O scale threads on suethe type smokers. If you can post a pic or two of the actual smoke unit, with the body shell removed. If you're running in conventional mode, try making the consist longer (if possible) which increases needed current for the same speed. Might try looking through this thread http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=15790&highlight=smoke+unit

Carl


----------



## artrep1 (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm not sure what you mean by "making the consist longer"? Thanks for the link - I can see that people have had issues with fan driven smoke units. I'm now experiencing some erratic behavior with the Diesels - sometimes they run slower and I'm wondering if the smoke fluid has gotten into the bearings of the motor. I'm trying to get the warranty from the dealer that I bought these from on ebay. It's starting to look like these may need to go back to Lionel for servicing BUT I need that warranty. I don't want to pay for repairs for brand new engines. Also - I don't want to try to remove the shell to see that smoke unit as I may be voiding the warranty.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

My Lionel Big Boy doesn't smoke worth a darn. I bought it new a couple of years ago, and took it back once to the dealer. All my AF units smoke that Big Boy right out of the house.


----------



## artrep1 (Feb 26, 2013)

My goodness! I would not be a happy camper after spending that kind of money and the Big Boy not smoking well! When you took it back did the dealer have any insight on the problem? Still waiting for the warranty from the dealer - I'm almost sure that I will send it back to Lionel. I run it every day for 5-10 minutes and still no smoke!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The dealer checked it out and couldn't find a thing wrong with it. Don't get me wrong, it does smoke, but not as much as I would like.


----------



## artrep1 (Feb 26, 2013)

An update to my earlier posts - through an email - Mike Regan - head of customer service at Lionel directed me to a YouTube video he produced.
I'm using an AF 30B 300 Watt dual control transformer which according to the video won't work properly with the new Legacy Diesels as any post war transformers will not. Apparently you need a chopped sine wave transformer to get the smoke to work effectively. Some of the Lionel transformers mentioned - CW 80, CW 180. ZW-C + others will work correctly. Now I know nothing about Lionel transformers - are any of you using one of these with your Lionel/AF units? I don't want to spend alot of money on a high end one just for these Alcos. Also, can you hook up Lionel transformers to two rail AF track??


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

For conventional operation, there are a couple of things you can do.

One is to use some back-to-back diode pairs in series with the motor to allow a higher voltage to the smoke unit vs. the motor voltage. This gets you more smoke.

The other one is to repack the smoke unit and remove any sleeve around the smoke resistor.

While I don't disagree that Mike Reagan got better smoke with an electronic transformer, I don't believe that you should have to replace your transformer to get decent smoke.


----------



## artrep1 (Feb 26, 2013)

I agree that the 30B transformer should supply plenty of power as the Texas Special runs fast & well with all sounds & the dispatcher talking. I have tried everything to no avail to get smoke so I have decided to send it to Lionel servicing. I'll post their answers when I hear from them!


----------



## artrep1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Lionel Servicing just returned my Texas Special Diesel and said that there is nothing wrong with the smoke unit. They said I need a chopped sine wave transformer (see my other posts). I have researched Lionel transformers but it appears that the M.T.H. RailKing Z-1000 is a better choice. Read a lot of reviews. Since it is designed for O gauge is there any problem with hooking it up to American Flyer two rail track? Anyone know how to do this?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

artrep1 said:


> Lionel Servicing just returned my Texas Special Diesel and said that there is nothing wrong with the smoke unit. They said I need a chopped sine wave transformer (see my other posts). I have researched Lionel transformers but it appears that the M.T.H. RailKing Z-1000 is a better choice. Read a lot of reviews. Since it is designed for O gauge is there any problem with hooking it up to American Flyer two rail track? Anyone know how to do this?


Typical Lionel response.. That's why I no longer buy anything with Lionel on it.


----------



## artrep1 (Feb 26, 2013)

As an update to the earlier posts - I purchased the MTH Railking Z-1000 transformer - hooked it up to my American Flyer two rail track (simple hook up by the way) and presto the Texas Special started smoking. SO...Mike Reagan of Lionel was correct - you need a chopped sine wave transformer - with the electronics of today. View his YouTube video if you are considering buying any of the new AF engines.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

artrep1 said:


> As an update to the earlier posts - I purchased the MTH Railking Z-1000 transformer - hooked it up to my American Flyer two rail track (simple hook up by the way) and presto the Texas Special started smoking. SO...Mike Reagan of Lionel was correct - you need a chopped sine wave transformer - with the electronics of today. View his YouTube video if you are considering buying any of the new AF engines.


Thanks for that update.


----------

